# Who has best MMA takedowns?



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

who do you guys think.  I think it is a tough choice just interested in what everyone else thinks.


----------



## ace (Nov 28, 2002)

His are


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

Hmmm I am tied between Hughes, Arona, Coleman, Shultz


----------



## mad_boxer (Jan 19, 2006)

Matt Hughes in my opinion, if he is entering the octagon you know there is gonna be atleast one AWESOME takedown in the next few minutes!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2006)

Matt Hughes differently
Terry


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 19, 2006)

uh, I think you mean definitely


----------



## Cujo (Jan 19, 2006)

Matt Hughes, no doubt.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Muay Thai Knee (Jan 20, 2006)

I clicked in here thinking Matt Huges. Seems I was not alone in this thought. Great minds and all that stuff.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 21, 2006)

I say Quinton Jackson, Matt Hughes, Kevin Randleman (think...Critical countdown), all have great takedowns, but Randy Couture, Karo Parisyan, Genki Sudo (underrated), Daiju Takase, Josh Koscheck, and Kazushi Sakuraba can't be forgotten. those are the people that seem to rely on takedowns though. people like FRank Mir and Babolou have good takedowns but also don't mind if they get taken down.


----------

